# Another good evening of snake hunting



## jackrat (Jul 21, 2010)

Took a ride this evening.After finding a black racer that wouldn't slow down long enough for a picture and a small moccasin that wouldn't cooperate,this guy was nice enough to allow some pictures.Another canebrake,this one was 4' and had 10 rattles.He was heavy and solid.

On the stick







Coiled on the ground






Sortly thereafter,we came upon this beauty,a 9" pygmy rattler.What attitude these guys have!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool rattlers.

Never seen a Black Racer. We've got red racers out here. Ours don't sit still either. You can run 'em down on open ground, but your going to get bit.


----------



## Angi (Jul 21, 2010)

You are crazy. I could never pick up a live rattler with my hand. I use a snake tong not a stick. As a reformed snake hater I don't think I will kill the next one. This forum and people like you have opened my eyes to the beauty of all reptiles, even my feared rattlers.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 21, 2010)

They are beautiful animals.All the rattlers this year have been well behaved.Can't say that for the moccasins.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 21, 2010)

beautiful. simply beautiful


----------



## Angi (Jul 21, 2010)

Where do you live that you have such a veriety of venumous snakes? Thank goodness I only have to deal with rattlers. The rest here are harmless.


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!! What do they do when you pick them up and after put them back down? Do they just leave or try to attack you?


----------



## jackrat (Jul 22, 2010)

As I said,they are pretty well behaved while being handled.They just go on about their buisiness when released in the edge of the woods.


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2010)

I would have thought that they would have been mad, that is very nice of them to just go and return to their businesses


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool, you got some good size ones there. I live in Florida and lately Ive been seeing a lot of black racers around the yard lately. If I want to see any venomous one like that I usually have to drive to the woods. We have a lot of venomous ones in Florida. 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu (Suki)


----------



## Kristina (Jul 23, 2010)

The Pygmy is gorgeous!


----------



## mwindman (Aug 2, 2010)

I live outside Phoenix and we have had quite a few snakes this year; We had a 4 foot Western Diamondback, 3 foot gopher and 2 bull snakes which I am not fond on snakes on the property so we relocated down the road near a lake;


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 3, 2010)

NIce finds! ..... Looks sooo fun ... your lucky. Thanks for the pics and updates .. keep um coming! 
JD~


----------

